# Solved: Event 8021 & 8032



## Esau (Jun 28, 2004)

Hey folks, I seem to be experiencing these errors every hour, daily. I've tried to search out solutions but every solution I find appears to discuss servers or network groups - I don't own a server, nor have I ever set up a network group on either computer. Both computers have been connected via the same router for a few years and ran flawlessly, these issues only started recently with the last two months. No new hardware, or changes have been made to either computer during or before that time.

I don't own a printer, webcam and neither computer is or was ever set up to share anything with each other. My win 7 computer does have an external 2000 GB hooked up but even after removing it these errors occur.

This computer is running win 7 64 bit, the second (A-Home) is running win xp still. My win 7 computer is the computer used the most.

These are the three most occurring errors.

*Error - Event ID 8021*

The browser service was unable to retrieve a list of servers from the browser master \\A-HOME on the network \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{7EBB5F5D-0D9F-4100-8FA6-9A058B757ED2}.

Browser master: \\A-HOME
Network: \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{7EBB5F5D-0D9F-4100-8FA6-9A058B757ED2}

This event may be caused by a temporary loss of network connectivity. If this message appears again, verify that the server is still connected to the network. The return code is in the Data text box.

*Error - Event ID 8032*

The browser service has failed to retrieve the backup list too many times on transport \Device\NetBT_Tcpip_{7EBB5F5D-0D9F-4100-8FA6-9A058B757ED2}. The backup browser is stopping.

*Error - Event ID 2*

Session "Homegroup Log" failed to start with the following error: 0xC0000035

Any help with this would be greatly appreciated, I can provide any other info that might be required.

Cheers.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a computer browser service in services.msc. Try disabling it. If you don't have any folder sharing going on, then this service is unnecessary.


----------



## Esau (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks for the reply Lunarlander.

I checked my services and found the one you mentioned called "Computer Browser" but its already set as disabled. 

Not long after I made this post I decided to turn off and unplug my xp machine from the router altogether. Within an hour the same error came up two times.

This computer's name is 'Esau-PC' but the only errors showing are all related to my xp machine called 'A-Home'. There are no errors appearing on my xp machine though.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

When two machines are connected together via a network or parallel cable, they have to negotiate as to which is the "boss". This one then becomes the browse master and holds the information. I was always under the impression that this was a dynamic relationship that was re-negotiated at every new/refreshed session. 
I would try forcing the machine to re-load the network drivers by deleting the card from device manager and letting Windows re-detect it, and hence reload the drivers.


----------



## Esau (Jun 28, 2004)

Thanks Dave and my apologies for such a late reply, I was out of town for a week with work.


It appears at some point a homegroup was created on my win 7 machine - since I am the sole user of the machine I'm not quite sure how or when this happened but once I left the homegroup the errors have not appeared. 

I'll mark this as solved for now but if the errors return I'll reopen or create a new thread.

Again, thanks again lunarlander & DaveBurnett for your prompt replies and assistance.


----------

